# How do you clean your sprinkler heads and nozzles?



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

How do y'all clean your sprinklers. Mainly the nozzles. I notice I have a ton of hard water deposits on mine and want to pull them and clean.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CLR or vinegar. Soak them for a bit then wash off and replace.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Citric acid in warm water. If you don't already have citric acid for spraying purposes, a few packets of Lemonade flavored Kool-Aid (no sugar added) will work.


----------

